

Ask HN: Anyone else do the Admissions Test for the W2009 Founder Institute? - vdibart

First, congrats.  Second, a question....<p>I was working on the Admissions Test for the Founder Institute (http://www.founderinstitute.com/) on Monday night and experienced some considerable lag loading some pages after submitting a set of answers in the timed section (2 or 3 minutes in some cases).  I'm wondering if anyone else did it on Monday or last night and noticed the same thing.<p>FYI, I emailed Adeo, who was reasonable and responsive but didn't seem like he had any control over it (or possibly any way to prove my claim).  He did forward my email to the testing provider (Jordan Peterson), who hasn't responded yet.<p>I'd be interested to hear if anyone else experienced this and if so what you did about it.  Thanks.<p>(edited for formatting)
======
vdibart
Huh. Serves me right for being overly anxious.

Thanks and good luck to you too bhousel.

------
bhousel
I took it Tuesday early AM, but didn't experience any lag. Good luck!

